# LG BD Netflix Canada



## Gadgets (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi there I have 2 LG Bd players , BD390 & BD370. Both of these are netflix enabled except id Canada. I have had these units for over a year. does anyone know if Lg is going to support Canada. These units do everything great.
Is there a hacked firmware, or home cooked one out there :boxer:
Cheers.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Try contacting LG and see if there will be a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Gadgets (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks I was on the phone with them. I went from the wireless dept, to the us, to ca and then got hung up on after 38 minutes. Customer service.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I sent then an email asking if any of their DVD players will be getting a firmware update for Netflix Canada. We'll see what the response is, if there is one.


----------

